# GPU for a Pentium 4 system + 1Gb DDR400



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an old system, kinda 4-5 years old now. Having a 450W power supply with 18A in the +12V rail. Can anyone give me an advice for a new video card :-?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 6, 2010)

Nvidia 9600GT? They have decent performance/power consumption..


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

HD4670 maybe :-? Probably GT240 is the best. Still need your advices  Thanks for helping me, appreciate that


----------



## hat (Aug 6, 2010)

P4 system... is that AGP or PCI-E? If it's AGP, last I heard the 3850 was the baddest AGP card out there, but I thought I saw a 4650 or a 4670 on AGP, and the performance would be comparable, probably favoring the 4650/70, and they take less power. If it's PCI-E, then yeah, the GT240 is a good choice.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Of course it's PCI-E. HD4650 DDR2 or GT240 DDR5, that's all I'm gonna get right now. Kinda ridiculous if I use the 9600GT because it needs 1 PCI-E 6pin Adapter
Btw, I see a lot of Americans and Europeans in this forum  I wish there were more Asians like me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2010)

8800GT "Green" or HD5670.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> 8800GT "Green" or HD5670.



I don't quite agree. HD5670  probably HD5550 or 5570 would be better. Thanks man
8800GT "Green" I can't find anything like that in my country


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I don't quite agree. HD5670  probably HD5550 or 5570 would be better.



I kno everyone's perception is different but how would you classify the 5550 or 5570 as better than the 5670?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I kno everyone's perception is different but how would you classify the 5550 or 5570 as better than the 5670?



I don't think my power supply can handle the HD5670  I'm not stupid as you think, It's definitely better than the HD5550 or HD5570


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I don't think my power supply can handle the HD5670  I'm not stupid as you think, It's definitely better than the HD5550 or HD5570



Never called you stupid  

It would work perfectly fine on that power supply.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I don't think my power supply can handle the HD5670  I'm not stupid as you think, It's definitely better than the HD5550 or HD5570



450w with 18 on 12volt rail?  i ran a 9800GTX on a similar psu, just 500watts lol


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> 450w with 18 on 12volt rail?  i ran a 9800GTX on a similar psu, just 500watts lol



 You have to be kidding me . Anyway if you're true. Then I'll try the HD4770


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Never called you stupid
> 
> It would work perfectly fine on that power supply.



Ok I see, thanks for that man. Appreciate that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> 450w with 18 on 12volt rail?  i ran a 9800GTX on a similar psu, just 500watts lol



Was just about to say, could go up to a 5750 paired with that power supply if needed(excluding fact of needing a PCIe 6 pin connection).

EDIT:

Did exaggerate a touch, due to age of psu and that's deciding factor for me, wouldn't try it.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was just about to say, could go up to a 5750 paired with that power supply if needed(excluding fact of needing a PCIe 6 pin connection).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Did exaggerate a touch, due to age of psu and that's deciding factor for me, wouldn't try it.



That is amazing !! I can't imagine that ) Well with a Pentium 4 2.8 GHz and 1Gb DDR400 Single Channel, Bottleneck


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was just about to say, could go up to a 5750 paired with that power supply if needed(excluding fact of needing a PCIe 6 pin connection).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Did exaggerate a touch, due to age of psu and that's deciding factor for me, wouldn't try it.



CPU would bottleneck  though. The 4770 is probably bottlenecked as well, but it's still a very nice card.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Man that's what I'm worried about the most. Well because my parents do not have money for me to buy a new rig. Well here's something I've just figured out:

Core i7 875K 2.93, Asus P7P55D-E Pro, 8Gb DDR3 1600, 2-way CrossFire ATI Radeon HD5850 or 2-way SLI NVIDIA GTX 460 (probably OC this to match the HD5850), Dual SSD Kingston SSDNow! 128 Gb Raid 0 for OS+Programs and a WD Caviar Black 1Tb for other stuffs, Corsair 850W PSU, and a 22 inch Full-HD LCD Monitor, H50 CPU Cooler 

Probably can replaced with the X6 1090T and a nice AMD 890GX Motherboard


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a Pentium D 805 in one of my earlier rigs (which is like a 2 pentium 4's on 1 die) and this cpu bottlenecked a 8800GTS 640mb card down bad! so i think anything of what you guys are telling him to get is not gonna be worth anything to him cause of the CPU. Also would like to add the fact that i was running 2gb of DDR2 667 and hes only got 1gb of DDR1 so thats gonna kill him even more. I would say stay around the 8XXX series or lower cause anything more is a waist of money cause the rest of your PC wont handle as much as the video card will. IF i was you i would buy a whole new motherboard, RAM, and CPU combo before getting a new video card.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had a Pentium D 805 in one of my earlier rigs (which is like a 2 pentium 4's on 1 die) and this cpu bottlenecked a 8800GTS 640mb card down bad! so i think anything of what you guys are telling him to get is not gonna be worth anything to him cause of the CPU. Also would like to add the fact that i was running 2gb of DDR2 667 and hes only got 1gb of DDR1 so thats gonna kill him even more. I would say stay around the 8XXX series or lower cause anything more is a waist of money cause the rest of your PC wont handle as much as the video card will. IF i was you i would buy a whole new motherboard, RAM, and CPU combo before getting a new video card.



Exactly  Well that's how hard my problem is .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

I loved my Pentium D for the time i had it but i could tell its age with the last GPU upgrade i did, some games played good but others would play good til i got to areas were alot of things were going on and it would shutter BAD! when i upgraded to a E5200 C2D it stopped completely. The best card that i had in that PC was the 7600GT DDR3 card that i first put in it. would play COD 4 pretty good


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I loved my Pentium D for the time i had it but i could tell its age with the last GPU upgrade i did, some games played good but others would play good til i got to areas were alot of things were going on and it would shutter BAD! when i upgraded to a E5200 C2D it stopped completely. The best card that i had in that PC was the 7600GT DDR3 card that i first put in it. would play COD 4 pretty good



How do u think about the 7900GS?? That's a freaking hot one  Or I can go with HD2600Pro or 7300GT. Well I do figure out a lot of options for myself but still need you guys advice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

ME personlly, i would get new hardware or NEWER hardware. what motherboard do you have? exact model number. you can use CPUz to find out


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ME personlly, i would get new hardware or NEWER hardware. what motherboard do you have? exact model number. you can use CPUz to find out



I CAN remember it myself. Intel D101GGC ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> How do u think about the 7900GS?? That's a freaking hot one  Or I can go with HD2600Pro or 7300GT. Well I do figure out a lot of options for myself but still need you guys advice



It's not too bad. It's also better than both the 2600Pro and the GT.

Or you can just buy a better card in case you upgrade your system.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll try to spend money to upgrade, but 99% that won't be possible  I'm in just enough for a new GPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Whats the PC in your sig?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Whats the PC in your sig?



Well I can build a lot of different of systems if I had money  That's all. Copied from my high school's forum. If I had that kind of system, I wouldn't have wasted my time on this topic 
That's also a config that I wanna go


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats kinda misleading LOLZ

You should put your own PC specs in there. take pride in your system!


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats kinda misleading LOLZ
> 
> You should put your own PC specs in there. take pride in your system!



Standing in a quite computer technology forum like TechPowerUp forced me to do something. And that 's it
Kinda shame if I do that man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

well we wont thing anything less of you having a P4 system as we would a 965BE. Hell ive got a S478 celeron that i play with all the time! its still runs good to this day! there is no shame in the system you have.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2010)

That board supports dual core. Pentium D's at least.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Frick said:


> That board supports dual core. Pentium D's at least.



No more Pentium D 8xx or 9xx is sold in my country dude


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> No more Pentium D 8xx or 9xx is sold in my country dude



You do have postal services in vietnam correct? im pretty sure you could find on here in the FS threads and someone might ship you.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> You do have postal services in vietnam correct? im pretty sure you could find on here in the FS threads and someone might ship you.



Well we do man. Also I have to update the BIOS before go up to Dual Core


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

You may have to. also going back to one of my earlier post, what model motherboard do you have?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> You may have to. also going back to one of my earlier post, what model motherboard do you have?



Intel D101GGC ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Intel Pentium D Processor
Processor Number 	Processor Speed 	System Bus Frequency 	L2 Cache Size 	BIOS Version
950A(sSpec SL95V only) 	3.4 GHz 	800 MHz 	2x2 MB 	0312 or greater
945A 	3.4 GHz 	800 MHz 	4MB 	0312 or greater
940A (sSpec SL95W only) 	3.2 GHz 	800 MHz 	2x2 MB 	0312 or greater
930A (sSpec SL95X & SL94R only) 	3 GHz 	800 MHz 	2x2 MB 	0312 or greater
925A 	3 GHz 	800 MHz 	4MB 	0312 or greater
920A (sSpec SL95S only) 	2.80 GHz 	800 MHz 	2x2 MB 	0304 or greater
915A 	2.80 GHz 	800 MHz 	4MB 	0312 or greater
820 	2.80 GHz 	800 MHz 	2x1 MB 	0304 or greater
805 	2.66 GHz 	533 MHz 	2x1 MB 	0304 or greater

GO ahead and update to bios 0313


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Intel Pentium D Processor
> Processor Number 	Processor Speed 	System Bus Frequency 	L2 Cache Size 	BIOS Version
> 950A(sSpec SL95V only) 	3.4 GHz 	800 MHz 	2x2 MB 	0312 or greater
> 945A 	3.4 GHz 	800 MHz 	4MB 	0312 or greater
> ...



In my situation I can go with the 820 or 805, but flash that BIOS IS difficult. I'm just 15 and ...... fear to do that the most in computer


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

THis is the newest bios

Its easy! do you have a floppy and a floppy drive?


----------



## OMGH4X! (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> How do u think about the 7900GS??



i had two 7900GS and they run pretty damn hot.. they're also not bad cards but you can probably do better, even with that PSU

If you want my 2c, i'd save some money and get a quality ~ 500w power supply that you can use when you finally decide to build your own


(ofc, you wont see any performance increase )


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> THis is the newest bios
> 
> Its easy! do you have a floppy and a floppy drive?



Of course not. I don't have that. Maybe I can ask some local guys for help


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well it has been a long time since I started this topic. Thanks for all of your advices and thoughts for me, I'm really happy with it


----------



## OMGH4X! (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool man GL with your upgrade


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

OMGH4X! said:


> Cool man GL with your upgrade



Yeah thanks a lot. GL to you too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

OK well you can use hirens boot disc to flash the PC. You have a CD burner correct?

http://www.hirensbootcd.net/download/Hirens.BootCD.10.6.zip


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK well you can use hirens boot disc to flash the PC. You have a CD burner correct?
> 
> http://www.hirensbootcd.net/download/Hirens.BootCD.10.6.zip



Actually we can do that with an USB flash drive right? Reason I say that because I have a DVD-ROM


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 6, 2010)

this thread made me smile, dont know why. Good luck with the GPU hunt man.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> this thread made me smile, dont know why. Good luck with the GPU hunt man.



It's gonna be really tough dude. Thanks for that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Actually we can do that with an USB flash drive right? Reason I say that because I have a DVD-ROM



IF your board will let you boot for USB then i would say yes


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey I started to think that the HD2600Pro or GeForce 7300GT is not a bad choice for me


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> IF your board will let you boot for USB then i would say yes



Absolutely right. Of course my mainboard does support that feature


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

OK then, read this guide and then use that link i gave you and update your bios.

http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK then, read this guide and then use that link i gave you and update your bios.
> 
> http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm



Will do it man, then I'll report back to u guys


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok new decision here ! I started to find somebody at my local area about the Pentium D 820 and I've got one for FREE , well the next step is the GPU
@Brandon: Thanks for your help man, but maybe it's not necessary about updating the BIOS anymore


----------



## Melvis (Aug 6, 2010)

My m8 runs a AGP 7600GT with a S478 P4 3.2GHz and even that CPU bottlenecks the 7600GT. But with a Pentium D it might run ok.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

have you already installed the Pentium D 820? if you have and it works then i wouldnt worry about a bios update. if it didnt then i would stick the P4 back in and do a bios update then retry to pentium D


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

@Brandon: Well man because I see my BIOS version is 0304 so I can run D 820 with no problem. I haven't got that yet, so let assume that I still using the 520 2.8 GHz.
Back to the main problem, which video card  
Ok here's what I think I can run: ATI Radeon HD2600 Pro, HD3650, NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT, 8500GT, 8600GT.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Melvis said:


> My m8 runs a AGP 7600GT with a S478 P4 3.2GHz and even that CPU bottlenecks the 7600GT. But with a Pentium D it might run ok.



Pentium 4 Socket 478 3.2 GHz  probably 533 MHz FSB I guess, I bet I can run the 7600GT with my current PC. I have a Pentium 4 520 Prescott 2.8 GHz Socket LGA775 800 MHz FSB


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

what games are you intending on playing with a new video card?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 6, 2010)

Get a 5670 if you can afford one, better to have a weak cpu than a weak cpu AND gpu, your psu should handle that fine, and it should pair nice with the pentium D, I strongly dont encourage you to be looking at old tech like "ATI Radeon HD2600 Pro, HD3650, NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT, 8500GT, 8600GT"


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Get a 5670 if you can afford one, better to have a weak cpu than a weak cpu AND gpu, your psu should handle that fine, and it should pair nice with the pentium D, I strongly dont encourage you to be looking at old tech like "ATI Radeon HD2600 Pro, HD3650, NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT, 8500GT, 8600GT"



I told at first that assume I'm running the Pentium 4 2.8 GHz not the D 820 man


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> what games are you intending on playing with a new video card?



Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Need For Speed: Carbon, Need For Speed: Most Wanted, Demigod, Aion: The Tower of Eternity, Guild Wars, even Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty but 99% that won't be possible


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Ok new decision here ! I started to find somebody at my local area about the Pentium D 820 and I've got one for FREE , well the next step is the GPU
> @Brandon: Thanks for your help man, but maybe it's not necessary about updating the BIOS anymore





Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> @Brandon: Well man because I see my BIOS version is 0304 so I can run D 820 with no problem. I haven't got that yet, so let assume that I still using the 520 2.8 GHz.
> Back to the main problem, which video card
> Ok here's what I think I can run: ATI Radeon HD2600 Pro, HD3650, NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT, 8500GT, 8600GT.





Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I told at first that assume I'm running the Pentium 4 2.8 GHz not the D 820 man



No you said that after you said you were getting a Pentium D, though again I would strongly advise not to get any of the aforementioned cards, what is your budget and are you buying online, if so let us have the link to the site you are looking to buy from?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

@NDMK2010: First up I'm from Viet Nam so it's wickedly crazy that I can buy from overseas even online 
Secondly, I fear a lot about system bottleneck and my budget is about 60-70 USD. So it's hard to find a suitable GPU for my system


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> @NDMK2010: First up I'm from Viet Nam so it's wickedly crazy that I can buy from overseas even online
> Secondly, I fear a lot about system bottleneck and my budget is about 60-70 USD. So it's hard to find a suitable GPU for my system



Thats fine, though tell people what your budget is in VND and any sites you may be able to use local to you, might help you to get the best out of your budget.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well it is about 1 million VND, I don't want to have the latest tech unless I can afford an ultimate gaming PC. Just want to have something for me to stick around and able to play some great games (not the newest and high-demanding games like Crysis)
P/S: I swear I'll pwn Crysis by my own in 2560x1600 resolution -Gamer Setting, if I can


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

is there a website that ships to vietnam?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Also to mention that I can't barely pay more for mail-posting fee. It's ridiculous 
Well I'm figuring out which is the best one I can get at this moment, in my local city area, not by buying overseas and waiting for the video card to come. Next 2 months will be my birthday and I'm trying to pulling out something great that can enhances my 9-year gaming experience (I'm 15)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

My advice is, see what they have in your local towns PC shop and report back to us, we can give you advice then


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok here we go, 950k VND NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT 256Mb GDDR3
900k VND ATI Radeon HD2600Pro, 1.3m VND ATI Radeon HD4650 512Mb GDDR2, 1.2m ATI Radeon HD3650


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 6, 2010)

I checked on a currency conversion site and 1'000'000 VND equates to around $50 USD look for a 9600GT/GSO that would be a good choice for your budget.

Edit: of those above the 4650 looks like the winner! will your budget go that far? its an extra 300k VND?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

yea like MDMK said. get the 4650!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 6, 2010)

First up try not double post unless 24hours have passed then i think its considered a thread bump, there is an edit post button.

Second remember its still a Pentium 4 so its going to hold back most cards, a 5570 or something ah maybe you want like a 4xxx series or a 5xxx series because those will have low power consumption and also they if i remember correctly offload processing when watching videos. A 2600pro? maybe a 8600gt, not so fast though depends if you just want something cheap :/

Also i do recommend going to 2gb of ram, it greatly helped on my old Athlon 3400+ 939 pin system.

Any of the cards posted by the above users can do light gaming even on a pentium 4 like the valve games left 4 dead ect.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 6, 2010)

Just on a sidenote, I checked and the average annual Vietnamese salary is around 8'000'000 VND  thats an 1/8 of a yearly paycheck on a low end GPU  That sux man

He just scored a Pentium D 805, so that ups the anti a little bit I guess, from his budget and the cards that are available to him (8600gt, 2600pro, 3650 and 4650) I reccomended the 4650. And yea 2gb would be sweet with that Pentium D and 4650 though I guess he only has budget for GPU or ram, in his case I would go GPU if using XP and just tweak the shit out of the OS.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah the HD4650 would be great. But 1G of Ram, I'm disappointed that I can't get anymore memory
Note: I'm 15 years 290 days old. And my parents have just about 40% of average annual
Of course I'm using Windows XP Pro SP3 32bit


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 6, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Yeah the HD4650 would be great. But 1G of Ram, I'm disappointed that I can't get anymore memory
> Note: I'm 15 years 290 days old. And my parents have just about 40% of average annual



That sux, grab the 4650 and see if you can scrounge 512mb/1gb ram from someone, heck I would send you some for shipping if I had it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

DDR1 is what hurts the most. wished your board was DDR2


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately you don't have it right. Possible 2 x 1Gb DDR400 MHz and a HD4650


----------



## a_ump (Aug 6, 2010)

hmmm 18 amps huh. good luck , but i agree GT 240 max, HD 4770 personally tho


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> DDR1 is what hurts the most. wished your board was DDR2



That makes the deal even harder for me. If it was DDR2 then I swear I know what to do without you guys advice. DDR1 makes about 40-50% this problem
Wish u guys can deliver to me a free kit of DDR400 memory, then it will be easier alot than right now, 2Gb of DDR400 then I'll go out hardcore in Modern Warfare


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

a_ump said:


> hmmm 18 amps huh. good luck , but i agree GT 240 max, HD 4770 personally tho



You think 18A is enough for the GT240  Kinda ridiculous I think.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

hell it takes 24 amp for a 8800GTS (G80)

I fried a stock 450W Xion PSU with 18amps in about 3 weeks of trying to use it with my 8800GTS


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

That G80 GPU  I swear the G92 is a MILLION better than that


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd send you my 2x512mb kit if that would help, but I'm short on funds even for shipping. That board has 2 or 4 ram slots? And I'd suggest a the gt240 if games is your main pc use.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

@Gentlemen: I have only 2 DIMMS so would be alot nicer if you can send to me 2x 1G DDR400. Thanks for interests in this topic.
GT240 is definitely a great card for gaming of course because I do a lot of gaming in my PC. Would want to get DDR3 version because DDR5 will make my CPU bottleneck for sure


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Aug 7, 2010)

If the performance difference (and price) is negligible at the resolution you game at, I'd go for the ddr5 version, even if it bottlenecks.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

Notice once again that I still use the Pentium 4 520 2.8 GHz, not the D820. Don't forget


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> If the performance difference (and price) is negligible at the resolution you game at, I'd go for the ddr5 version, even if it bottlenecks.



Hey u have a 8800GT right?? If you're looking for a new video card then I suggest a GTX 460 or HD5830


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok I'm back, ready to listen now


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 7, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I don't think my power supply can handle the HD5670  I'm not stupid as you think, It's definitely better than the HD5550 or HD5570



A 450W PSU should be able to handle a 5850 at stock at the minimum. A 5670 is a good buy. I'm running a 5750 on a 300W so pretty sure you wont have any trouble with the PSU. Its the CPU you gotta worry about. So to avoid bottlenecking, i'd go for a 8600GT or an HD 4650. They shouldn't be so expensive.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well in my opinion of course the 8600GT is the best choice right now  After hours of thinking I assume that I can't barely afford the HD4650


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> A 450W PSU should be able to handle a 5850 at stock at the minimum. A 5670 is a good buy. I'm running a 5750 on a 300W so pretty sure you wont have any trouble with the PSU. Its the CPU you gotta worry about. So to avoid bottlenecking, i'd go for a 8600GT or an HD 4650. They shouldn't be so expensive.



But by the way, your PC is nasty  2x HD5970 Toxic from Sapphire right??


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Well in my opinion of course the 8600GT is the best choice right now  After hours of thinking I assume that I can't barely afford the HD4650



The bottom line is you need a whore new computer,

I wouldnt touch the 8600 GT. Get the 4650, 4670 or 5670 to hold you down for a few months until you can afford a new rig.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 7, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Well in my opinion of course the 8600GT is the best choice right now  After hours of thinking I assume that I can't barely afford the HD4650



Its a good card. Obviously don't expect too much. But you can play most of the games on full graphics if you push down the resolution. 



Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> But by the way, your PC is nasty  2x HD5970 Toxic from Sapphire right??



Thanks and no it's not the Toxic. Its the normal 4GB one.  Toxic is too overpriced and its slightly overclocked (by 50Mhz).


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 8, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Its a good card. Obviously don't expect too much. But you can play most of the games on full graphics if you push down the resolution.
> 
> Thanks and no it's not the Toxic. Its the normal 4GB one.  Toxic is too overpriced and its slightly overclocked (by 50Mhz).



First up , love your setup a lot  Very destructive  
Secondly, I usually game @ 1024 x 768 or even 800 x 600 to have the highest performance. I've found a 50 USD underclocked GeForce 8600GT and I assume that I'll take back to original GPU Stock Clock (540 MHz, first it's 460), after installed that I'll post the benchmark with some light game and 3DMark 05 benchmark


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> First up , love your setup a lot  Very destructive
> Secondly, I usually game @ 1024 x 768 or even 800 x 600 to have the highest performance. I've found a 50 USD underclocked GeForce 8600GT and I assume that I'll take back to original GPU Stock Clock (540 MHz, first it's 460), after installed that I'll post the benchmark with some light game and 3DMark 05 benchmark



$50 could of got you a Nvidia 9500 GT or a ATI 4650.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 8, 2010)

@Dent1: We never have that kind of price for the 9500GT or HD4650 in Viet Nam


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> @Dent1: We never have that kind of price for the 9500GT or HD4650 in Viet Nam



Ah, not sure about Vietnam, but in the States and UK the 800GT costs the same as the 9500GT and 4650. Anyhow, have you tested any games, noticed any improvements?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 8, 2010)

I said earlier that I've found the location to buy a 50USD 8600GT, but haven't bought it. After buying, I have to test out stability after overclocking for a pretty long time before posting up to here


----------



## Melvis (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats a little high for a 8600GT, is it in used condition? most id pay for a 8600GT is about $35 AUS.
It will run ok in your system, and play most games on med to low settings, unless its very CPU intensive like ANNO1404 is.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 9, 2010)

A new one completely. 
Most of the time I'll play CoD4, L4D, CSS, NFS MW and Carbon, some great game too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2010)

dont buy a 8600GT! i just got rid of one and the only games it played good was HL1 games. it choked in source at 1920x1080. I just changed it to a 8800GT OC edition and its smooth as butter

*EDIT* not to mention that hte 8600GT was in a Phenom II x4 system with 4gb of DDR2 800 so im def sure it would choke even more in a P4 system


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn, ok this is getting ridiculous here 
But hey I only game in 800 x 600 and 1024 x 768. My screen resolution is 1280 x 1024 . Don't need to play on that kind of HD resolution


----------

